
A Little More on the Graph Isomorphism Algorithm - urish
https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2015/11/21/a-little-more-on-the-graph-isomorphism-algorithm/
======
colanderman
NC;DR (no context, didn't read) super-dumbed-down summary, found in this [1]
linked page, is that there is now a quasipolynomial algorithm to solve graph
isomorphism ("are these two graphs identical?"). This is important because:

"[…] it could be that GI will become the first ever problem which is NP-
intermediate (assuming P is not NP), but from historical patterns it seems
more likely that it will fall into P. So people are excited because it’s
tantalizing: everyone believes it should be in P, but nobody can prove it.
It’s right at the edge of the current state of knowledge about the theoretical
capabilities and limits of computation."

NP-intermediate being that space between P and NP-complete where
quasipolynomial algorithms sit.

[1] [http://jeremykun.com/2015/11/12/a-quasipolynomial-time-
algor...](http://jeremykun.com/2015/11/12/a-quasipolynomial-time-algorithm-
for-graph-isomorphism-the-details/)

------
discardorama
Anyone else getting "latex path not specified" in that blog?

~~~
mdonahoe
Yup

